
How about if Steve Jobs smoked a pipe? - twampss
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jan/08/apple-macworld-dullsville-pipe
======
brandnewlow
This is from the same guy who contributed the amazing write-up of Le Web last
month:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/10/startups-
in...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/10/startups-internet)

Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=393629>

------
josefresco
Sooo some guy at the Guardian smokes a pipe and the author (and everyone else)
was bored at Macworld. Did I miss anything?

Don't get me wrong, I like this guy's style but there's not much here to sink
my teeth into.

------
cmars232
Depends. What does he put in it?

